# RaceMasters GT40s are the best...



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

RaceMasters GT40s are the best thing to happen in HO slot cars fro me in a long time. I like the look of thes cars so much, just the way the came that it forced me to find a way to enjoy them on the chassis they come on. I don't typically like magnet cars, so I decided to take the traction magnets out of one of my GT40s and turn my power down to 15 volts. I really enjoyed running the car sooooo much like this that I went and did another, then I went back ad got another of the Shelby Cobras they did a couple of years ago (I had all four, but sold them because I didn't like the chassis at the time) and took the magnets out, and am loving that car too. I also got one of their Chappys, which I didn't get before because of the chassis, pulled the mags from it and am throughly enjoying that car too. Here is a picture and a couple videos of the cars.


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

Yeah, they are great, now maybe some Lola gt70s??


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That's what I voted for.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

OOH OOH MR. KOTTER MR. KOTTER! count me in for that as well. That would completely rock!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't beat the detail and looks. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm an F1/Indy body style guy (always have been and always will be) but those GT's are so beautifully done I will be getting all four of them when I can. 

I just might even jerk the trac magnets as well and give it a go! :woohoo:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

This SRT runs up there with some SG+ cars in our club. Last Sunday between play-off games we ran some laps. I was keeping up with some well tuned SG+ cars, but had to handle turns with some finesse. I was able to get a nose ahead on the straights but lost ground in the corners. The black GT40 looks bad-ass and very glossy.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Has anyone else stripped one yet? I have done 10 of the number 5 car. Eight have cracks around the rear deck air inlets. When I noticed the first one I thought I had been too aggressive with my toothbrush. Wasn't the case.


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

I picked up a Cobra Daytona Coupe #59 (red) this afternoon and raced it against a Super G+. The SRTs have some giddy-up, but yes, they will fishtail a bit more and I need to be more cautious around tight turns. I love the Shelby body, it's classic looking and sweet. I wish my hobby shop carried the GT40's, but I have a feeling I'll be able to spot one at next week's show


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey at least you guys are lucky enought to have relevant hobby stores in your area...
What can I say having the hobby in Athens,Greece with not a single hobby store carrying HO slotcars? in the whole country....
I get my stuff on e-bay and other international trades...all through mail!

Does anyone want to trade a GT40 with a TomyAFX -with head&tail lights- Porsche962#8 Blaupunkt?


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Christos,

I was looking around ebay and came across this auction. These are for the SG+ chassis though not the SRT as we here in the states are used to. I would email that guy and ask him what his shipping policy is. This is the best price I've run across so far.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230215996765&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

*Building up a GTP collection*

Ha! told ya, I have been roaming the world for slotcars...
I have ordered from this guy! 5 GTP Le Mans cars, the Tomy series with the sponsor regalia. As a matter of fact I have a Post Office slip to pick up what must be his package on Monday.
I'll let you know. The seller's name is Adrian

I've also managed to collect 3 of the lighted cars - not from him.


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Check out my first cast silicone mold/resin body also a GTP

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=208819

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrari_F50


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

I was driving around the other day, possibly lost  , and saw a big sign "Hobby Time", so I had to pull in. Just as I puuled up they were unlocking the door. I went in and asked if they carry any slot car stuff and the lady pointed me to an enclosed case in the rear. As I walked up, I immedietely recognized the GT40's on the bottom shelf and after reading you review and watching the videos, I purchased 2, the red one for myself, which my son has apparently taken ownership of thinking it's lightning mcqueen, and also the blue one for my boss. Must say I love it, though it doesn't seem as fast as the super G+ or whatever those cars are that came with my stock set. Also, it takes a bit more "drivin" around the corners as they tend to fishtail. Overall a beautiful car and fun to drive.


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

The GT40s, Daytona Coupes & Chapparals really raised the bar for HO cars


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hoo wee!

That blue Daytona is sharp. 
I gotta have a pair of those....oh darn.


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

AZSlot Racer said:


> The GT40s, Daytona Coupes & Chapparals really raised the bar for HO cars


How's that Daytona drive for you? I've been having a rough time with mine. Seems that thr front is really light and deslots quite a bit. Probably just me though, but let me know.


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

The Blue one sticks like glue, I had to adjust the pickups and sand the tires to get it right. The Black one was terrible it had a bent rear axel and a cracked chassis out of the skin card. I replaced the chassis with a super g+ I need to get some silicone tires to get it a little better. 
edit-Sorry I thought you ask about the GT. The Daytonas seem a little top heavy, I haven't messed with the blue one but I've got the white one running pretty well not quite as fast as the blue GT but better than the 2D's


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

I've got that same Daytona #9. I took off the bodies to learn that the Daytona and GT-40's are the same chassis, so I swapped bodies and it turns out that the GT-40 on the Daytona chassis runs just as it does on it's original, go figure. And the Daytona drives just as crappy on the GT-40 chassis. Therefore it must be a body issue alone somehow. I do not know enough about this sport just yet to really do anything about it, but that was my observation.


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

make sure the tire aren't rubbing the body, also check the pickups sometimes they hit the body (in the front). I ask you a couple of questions about you gantry an the track building forum.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

AcesFull said:


> I've got that same Daytona #9. I took off the bodies to learn that the Daytona and GT-40's are the same chassis, so I swapped bodies and it turns out that the GT-40 on the Daytona chassis runs just as it does on it's original, go figure. And the Daytona drives just as crappy on the GT-40 chassis. Therefore it must be a body issue alone somehow. I do not know enough about this sport just yet to really do anything about it, but that was my observation.


Aces, it's about the weight. The Daytona is heavier than the GT-40 and it's got a lot of weight high & back. That makes the car tail happy and easy to spin/toss if you over cook a corner.


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

EBasil said:


> Aces, it's about the weight. The Daytona is heavier than the GT-40 and it's got a lot of weight high & back. That makes the car tail happy and easy to spin/toss if you over cook a corner.


Yea, it must be the way the weight is distributed. It's fun car to drive, it just takes a little more precision with the controller. Unfortunately, I'm still on the junky controllers and power that came with the international sets I purchased and they can be somewhat inconsistent it seems. Also, where in sunny SD are you chained to that desk. I live in Riverside County north of Temecula and am looking for some people around here to race with some day. I can't seem to find anyone close by. Is there a local socal club or anything?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

There is no doubt that racemasters has been developing some beautifull, well designed bodies. They have a very nice product. I have to go find a few of the gt 40 cars they are awesome!


----------

